# Any difference?



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

So is there really any difference between a German Wire Hair and a Drahthaar?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Breeding regs/systems- though this usually opens a debate from all sides.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

German Wirehair is English for Deutsch Draathar and Deutsch Draathar is German for German Wirehair!


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

No genetically they are the same one is bred with strict guidelines and the other is bred with no regulation or thought there are good and bad on both sides I have one of both and got lucky they are both awesome but my regular wire hair came from very strong German lines figure out what you want in a dog and do the research and you will be pleased with either one the key is doing your homework


----------

